# name my mantid



## chrisboy101 (Jul 19, 2007)

i just got a new african mantid nymph but i cant decide what to name it ,any suggestions :?:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

Giant African Mantis


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

Gam (i pronounce that as a jam)


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Give it a zip number. That's what I do, like 35497 :wink:

Don't get attached :wink: :wink:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 19, 2007)

a zip number lol


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 19, 2007)

and why not get attached


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

How many do you have? I assume only one. Therefore, don't take this the wrong way for your caring abilities, but,

It'll probably die...


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 19, 2007)

why???


----------



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 19, 2007)

Give it an ID #: ie. ID#: 007

That way you can assign it a BAR CODE &amp; input database profile in your computer for it as well. Digitize your mantis!


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

> why???


They just do.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

Of course they'll die. I never heard of a mantis that will never die. Anyway, you can name it Zip if you don't like numbers that much.


----------



## AFK (Jul 21, 2007)

i think "burt" and "giant african mantis" are both good names for a mantis


----------



## Kriss (Jul 21, 2007)

I keep reading post telling other forum users that there mantids will probably die.

Surely this is not the right way to promote the hobby.

I would go with "Burt" 8)


----------



## Asa (Jul 21, 2007)

> I keep reading post telling other forum users that there mantids will probably die.Surely this is not the right way to promote the hobby.
> 
> I would go with "Burt" 8)


Sadly the truth though


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 21, 2007)

This isn't always the case. They just say it would probably die considering you have tons and feeding them by loads. If you have just a few mantids and care for them properly there is no reason they should die. If they're L1 they could considering they are hatchlings and unstable but after L2 if you care for them correctly they should grow just fine.


----------



## Engraver30 (Jul 22, 2007)

How about Bob. That way if it gets confused and spells his name backwards, he does not look dumb


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 22, 2007)

my brother told me to call it bob, he's obsessed with that name! lol


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine are 2 female religiosa Gumdrop &amp; Lollipop :lol: long story yes it will not be a good day when they go but I am new and only have the 2 not a room full. YET


----------



## john_jb1 (Aug 8, 2007)

call it Beau, french for beautiful, pronounced "bow" like with the arrow. its weird but my Leopard gecko is called it lol.

-john_jb1-


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 8, 2007)

archebald?

constantinos

einstien

theodore?

and if its female

what about rebecca?

ooooor call it another animal like fish...or cat  

asa stop telling everyone their mantids will die, it will just put new hobbyists off and is completely uneccesary...it depends on all sorts of things, if all your mantids die early then surely your not doing something right :roll:

stop being so negative, if you have nothing constructive to say dont say anything *grumble*


----------



## Asa (Aug 8, 2007)

> archebald?constantinos
> 
> einstien
> 
> ...


Thanks for lecturing all of us pessimists out there lol


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 8, 2007)

My husband stopped me one day I was randomly naming Nymphs, I was having fun too! The only one that ever got a name that stuck was

Quasi Mantid the Hunchback of Kens Closet... :?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 9, 2007)

> How about Bob. That way if it gets confused and spells his name backwards, he does not look dumb


lol my Tortoise's name is Bob, well Silent Bob but still.

And were not even sure if it's a male, wont know for a few more years.

and omg Quasi Mantid the hunchback of Kens closet?! I love it thats hilarious!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 9, 2007)

I think "Ted" or "Billie-Jean" would be a nice name for your mantid.


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 9, 2007)

> > and omg Quasi Mantid the hunchback of Kens closet?! I love it thats hilarious!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a sad day when his name tag fell off, He straitened out in his last molt and I didn't know which one he was anymore


----------

